# Options for veg tray



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Every party I like having a good assortment of veg available....if it's a buffet I usually go for grilled veg platter with balsalmic dressing.....
Fennel, zucchini, red onion, artichokes, eggplants, red,yellow peppers....
Raw is ok in the summer, I prefer grilled does anyone do a roasted variety in the winter or have other variations that work well? sauces....aoili, buttermilk, others????


----------



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

I do a lot of blanched, salad nicoise kind of things during the winter. Boiled potoatoes always go well-

Dips beyond the normal- roasted red pepper; white bean and basil puree, feta spread thinned out goes well.


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

Well, now that Fall is here I like to roast my vegie platters. I'll come back with some recipes, I have to go to work.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Sans Souci~ what a wonderful fall lineup
Thanks....what is a french/california dressing?
We have some incredible spicy greens on the market....mustard 3"-4" across....in a arugala, mixed green salad...any ideas? It is a STRONG salad/ wilt.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I'd love the resource for red skinned cheese...
I made duck sausages with wilted greens and garlic with a white bean puree......ITS FALL

These greens stand up to a spicy sausage....Boy it's fun playing with all the interesting produce coming throught the market.


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

Shroomgirl, do you ship out orders from your farmers market?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

This market started Sept 23 of this year....it was set up as a "let's see if it works" It is amazingly successful. So the answer is no, but I can connect you to certain farmers that may consider shipping...big leap for some of these country boys. check out saucecafe.com under Chef's collaborative to see pics of the market....(it's my baby)

[This message has been edited by shroomgirl (edited October 24, 2000).]


----------

